# Look at my friend's puppy!



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Omg! Sooo cute! I remember our breeder sent photos of Kit when she was this young. I wish I can hold them when they are this small.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> Omg! Sooo cute! I remember our breeder sent photos of Kit when she was this young. I wish I can hold them when they are this small.


So do I - would it be fun to cuddle that puppy, even for a few minutes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't care what the breed is....they all have that marvelous 'Puppy Breath'! So sweet!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

She will just keep getting cuter too!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

All puppies are adorable and we love to cuddle with them. I had a black lab maybe 20 years ago, she was the best.


----------

